# 2007 Cache Valley Pheasants Forever Banquet



## Black Lab (Sep 13, 2007)

To all pheasant hunters and wildlife enthusiasts. For those of you that haven’t seen the signs around Cache Valley, this years annual Pheasants Forever Banquet will be held on October 27th at the Copper Mill in Logan. Banquet admission includes dinner, a chance to win great prizes and the opportunity to make a difference for habitat and conservation education in your community. Several of this years prizes and auction items include: a 25th anniversary Browning 12 gauge shotgun, a GSP puppy from Wild Wings Kennels, a 2 person 2 day pheasant hunt in South Dakota, a guided chucker hunt for 2 on Fremont Island, guided Pheasant hunts at both Sportsmans Paradise and Let the Good Time Fly here in the valley, a guided Ptarmigan hunt in the high Uinta’s, a 12 Gauge Benelli and much, much more. 

Tickets can be purchased by contacting any of the banquet committee members listed below or you can send me a PM through this post and I will make tickets available. We are also having an early bird special for those of you that purchase tickets by Saturday the 13th, which will include 10 free general raffle tickets and 1 ticket to win a Benelli 12 gauge shotgun. The early bird special ends tomorrow so you need to act fast if you want to take advantage of this opportunity. 

The banquet will be a great chance to get together with like-minded out-door folks, to introduce kids and young adults to the sport of hunting and to discuss and plan for habitat and pheasant conservation here in the valley. Everyone is invited so we hope to see you at the Copper Mill at 6:00PM on the 27th. 


Banquet Committee:
Richard A. Boudrero 563-9270
Wade Cavender 770-8599
Chris Wilson 881-4888
Kim Anderson 757-3369
Cody Johnson 232-2417


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

What are the ticket prices to your event?

Thank you,

Bret


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

> a guided Ptarmigan hunt in the high Uinta's


I thought that it was illegal to guide wild birds on public property.



> Phez Forever should put up or shut up in this state... I'm not supporting South Dakota Ringneck population's nor do I think anyone else should from Utah... Phez Forever has failed here... Period... Pack yer sheet and get out PF...


+1


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

What is your definition of "Put up or Shut-up"?
You want a list of habitat projects, volunteer hours,etc?
Geez-Us If I've heard that bull sheet about PF once I've heard it a million times!
HABITAT IMPROVEMENTS HELP US ALL!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill - why the hostitility? Just think that all the guys sitting around dreaming about pheasants, or going to the Dakotas to hunt them, means less guys out chasing your devil chickens!  

PF is very different in Utah than in other places. But they still hold a solid place in our conservation discussions. Utah will never be Kansas, Nebraska, Montana or the Dakotas. But the chapters do what they can for some good youth hunts - where kids learn about conservation and the very critical role private lands play in ALL wildlife habitat issues. PF here is very similar to what I experienced in a Trout Unlimited chapter in Nebraska. Sure PF is limited in what they can do here - but what they do has value. If you don't like it, don't participate. But slamming here seems a bit over the top, and actually, seems a bit away from your usual posts. Also - much has changed with PF in the last 20 years. Very much.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting points.
Screw PF cause there are no pheasants
Screw MDF cause there are no muledeer
Screw the border patrol cause there are no illegal... oh wait that's a diffent topic.

FYI, Unlike other organizations who have to send all their money back to the mother ship.
PF allows money raised to be kept in the chapter. (on a side note which items sold at any bandquet are not either underwritten, donated, or overpriced, including hunts, etc...? Some one somewhere had to pay for it!!!)

The regional reps for PF are actual biologists who come in and evaluate areas for projects. These projects help all wild life. One of their big deals in this state and others is CRP land that has gone to 1 main plant in the CRP's, and revitalizing it so that the habitat is more diverse. The diversity is not only better for raising Pheasants but also for ALL other wild life.

The issue of few pheasants is a difficult one, not one that can be solved with a silver bullet. If they grew horns and we could drive around with them in the back of the truck for bragging rights maybe they would get more attention.

To bring back Pheasants in Utah to any level there needs to be Passionate people *(people like you Quill)* to lead the charge, Habitat improvements, and someone to make it a priority for the DWR.

You know, I've read posts about the Utah Devil Chicken Group, and issues with their bandquets, the truth is people have to gripe about something. The thing I like with what I hear about them is the people, they are people who are passionate about helping populations grow, that is good. Will we ever see devil chickens on every house top in Utah? No but just cause that ain't so should they quit or be booted 0ut?

EDITED IN - (if you want to make a difference and or think that a pheasant recovery would be a good thing try to make it to the Cache Valley Chapter bandquet)


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

A good discussion and some good points. I must say that I agree with Quill regarding PF, and I did not take his comments as a slam to the organization, but rather an opionion based on his experience. Nothing wrong with voicing an opinion.

I too have considered supporting them through membership, banquets etc. I just do not feel that they have much ability to make a big difference here. In addition the organization does seem to thrive on banquets and banter rather than actual projects that can be seen and felt. Having said that, I also agree that Utah and the loss of prime habitiat for pheasants makes for a very difficult chore for this organization. Kudos to those who choose to support the organization, but I seem to get more bang for my buck through other means concerning pheasants here in Utah.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Get yer hands on a copy of PF's fall magazine. There's a feature story on the Cache Valley chapter getting it done.


----------

